# Windows 8 Development Build



## Voyevoda (Dec 22, 2011)

Here is the link to the Development Build if anyone would like it.

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/br229518

Go forth and scrutinize.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I did (several weeks ago) .. And I don't.
If you can't find the OFF button .. look in the fine print of a Metro App


----------

